# FreeBSD 7.1 - HDD geometry information inconsistent



## Leinad (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello everybody.

Using FreeBSD 7.1, I'm currently facing an inconsistency in my HDD geometry information...

During installation, I uses `fdisk -f fdisk_ad2.conf`, with following data in the configuration file :

```
#=========================================================================================
#
# Slice configuration disk Seagate 160 GB
#

# Geometry
g c310101 h16 s63

# Slice configuration
p       1       165     63      4192209
p       2       165     4192272 308389536
p       3       0       0       0
p       4       0       0       0

# Active slice (p1)
a       1
#=========================================================================================
```

When the system is up and running, fdisk command returns the following information :



```
#=========================================================================================
# fdisk ad2
******* Working on device /dev/ad2 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=76613 heads=16 sectors/track=255 (4080 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=76613 heads=16 sectors/track=255 (4080 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 4192209 (2046 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 62/ head 15/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 4192272, size 308389536 (150580 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 63/ head 0/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 852/ head 15/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
#
#=========================================================================================
```
Geometry information (cylinders=76613 heads=16 sectors/track=255 (4080 blks/cyl)) are different from these indicated in the configuration file (g c310101 h16 s63) 

How one can explain this ?


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dont worry about it. Your motherboard bios are causeing that message. Ignore it, Freebsd will run just fine.


----------

